# Testosterone Enanthate 500mg?



## Rhino99 (Nov 15, 2017)

Any advantages / disadvantages to using 500mg/ml vs 300? 
I get it will be a smaller injection, but what else if any differences or to look out for?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 15, 2017)

Rhino99 said:


> Any advantages / disadvantages to using 500mg/ml vs 300?
> I get it will be a smaller injection, but what else if any differences or to look out for?



gainz... 10char


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 15, 2017)

Pain. That shit is gonna feel like a mule kicked you every time you inject.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 15, 2017)

Actually hang on. Can test e even be made to that concentration?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 15, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Actually hang on. Can test e even be made to that concentration?



I think he meant 300/week vs 500


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 15, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I think he meant 300/week vs 500



No he said it would be smaller injections. And like pillar said that's gonna be awful every time u inject.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 15, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> No he said it would be smaller injections. And like pillar said that's gonna be awful every time u inject.



well than yeah no bueno


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 15, 2017)

I meant if I buy 500mg/ml concentration, not amount injected. I figure I could do half of what I'd be doing of 300mg/ml or so.
source is out of stock on 300 so was thinking of going with the 500.

I assume the pain would be from large injections but that's not what I'm talking about here.
Sorry for confusion, now that I'm very cleared that up, what do you think?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2017)

I personally don't get PIP from concentrated gear and I find them to be useful if on a blast as I don't need to push as much oil. Am presently running a Test blend at 600 Mg / Ml and loving it.

YMMV - some get crippling knots from running the concentrated stuff, some don't. Only way to know is to try it out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 15, 2017)

Rhino99 said:


> I meant if I buy 500mg/ml concentration, not amount injected. I figure I could do half of what I'd be doing of 300mg/ml or so.
> source is out of stock on 300 so was thinking of going with the 500.
> 
> I assume the pain would be from large injections but that's not what I'm talking about here.
> Sorry for confusion, now that I'm very cleared that up, what do you think?



Pain, like I said. I know what I you meant. 500mg/mL is painful shit for 99% of us.  Oil volume isn't usually what will cause pip. Concentration and filth will.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 15, 2017)

You're an animal Noble bc I did test blend 400 in my quad and my glute a couple times and eveytime i was barely able to walk. This blend had 150 Eth and cyp and 100 prop. Prop is not a friend of mine. anything over 50 mgs and I'm ****ed.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ok, just wanted to make sure I was interpreting right.

So this is why im here, to learn what I dont know, and you guys just saved me from making a mistake. Much appreciated!


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 15, 2017)

I've had 400 that was smooth and 200 that caused knots. A lot of it depends on the quality. 
My current go-to is cyp250, I can bury a full 3ml barrel and not feel a thing the next day.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 15, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I've had 400 that was smooth and 200 that caused knots. A lot of it depends on the quality.
> My current go-to is cyp250, I can bury a full 3ml barrel and not feel a thing the next day.



Yep, same here. I put 2 mls in my delts with no issues either.


----------

